# western suburbanite on 1990 Toyota (please help)



## Odem (May 25, 2017)

I own a western suburbanite plow that I removed from my Jeep TJ.
Purchased a 1990 Toyota 4X4 Truck to install the mount on.
Problem is I cant find the mount to fit a 1990 Toyota truck.
I was told that Western never manufactured a suburbanite mount for that year.
The oldest one they made was model 2313 that fit a 1995 and newer.
Does anyone know if a mount was available for my truck.
Thanks
Odem


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Now if Western says they didn't make it. They probably didn't. Not trying to be a wise ***. But you bought a 27 year old truck before checking for parts availability.


----------

